

Marc Andreessen's Ignored Advice To Marissa Mayer: Fire 10,000+ People Now - lsh123
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2014/08/01/marc-andreessens-two-year-old-ignored-advice-to-marissa-mayer-fire-10000-people-now/

======
forca
So, it's less about people and more about money, eh? For-profit everything
sucks, it really does. People may not have the "right" to work at a place, but
businesses owe employees certain rights. One of these should be serious
compensation should they be sacked for "business" reasons. I can see one
year's salary if you are let go for business reasons not related to your
performance.

I have often said that if I ever started an IT company, I would never go
public. Once you do, you lose control and are at the mercy of the
shareholders. Same for many startups. IT is cheap. Implementation can be
expensive, but software is free/libre, HW is cheap, Webhosting is dirt cheap
for unlimited bandwidth. I don't know why so many IT people believe they have
to have debt to start a company.

I've worked for a few startups before I decided to only work for non-profits,
and every one of them suffered from a sick desire to make money first rather
than develop good software, implement good ideas, you name it. The dollar
signs are blinding to people.

One of my best jobs was for a small Web company that did it right. They built
their business slowly, have a great product, and the money followed, albeit it
also slowly. As a result, they retain talent, pay industry standard, and are a
fun, moral, honest business to work for. They also pay for all employee's
health care in full, which should be the standard until we can rid the system
of for-profit medicine.

------
cyphunk
just a reminder, Andreessen is the same person that says Snowden is a traitor.

